# Felimazole side effects???



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

For those of you with your cats on Felimazole for hyperthyroidism have you had any problems with side effects? I gave Sadie her first dose this morning and this evening she doesn't want to eat and she has diahrea. Is this something that will normalize with time as she gets used to the medication? A long haired kitty with runny poo is not pretty and I can tell Sadie is not feeling like her usual self.
I sure wish our older dogs and kitties didn't develop these illnesses that cause them discomfort and us to worry. <sigh>


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The medication can cause GI side effects... Diarrhea, anorexia, vomiting .... If that happens, I will stop the meds for about one week, then start up at a lower dose... Ask your vet!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Sally's Mom.
I called my vet and she said it probably was not from the meds but Sadie had no problem yesterday...
They suggested I give her probiotics called fortiflora but I know she won't eat that.
Not sure where to go from here...drat...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We use probiotics called proviable. A start up kit has paste and capsules.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> We use probiotics called proviable. A start up kit has paste and capsules.


Great! Thanks I think the paste will be much easier to give her than the fortiflora powder.
I looked and they sell it on Amazon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sally's Mom. is there a difference between *Felimazole and Tapazole ???
*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Sally's Mom. is there a difference between *Felimazole and Tapazole ???*


I believe they are just different brands of the same thing but not sure about that. I think the Felimazole is specifically approved for cats.

Perhaps Sally's Mom can chime in on this with her expertise...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Felimazole is specifically approved for cats. 
That's what I was thinking too. I have had at least 10 cats on Tapazole, some in renal failure and not had problems. I did have one dog that couldn't take the doggy form of thyroid meds, she had to take the human form. How is kitty today?
*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is better today as far as the diahrea. I, actually, was able to get her to eat the FortaFlora probiotic with her food, what a surprise. Only thing is she seems to want to sleep all day. I guess she is still adjusting to meds and just plain being old. I love my geriatric cats... I just wish they didn't have to get those ailments that come with age...
Thanks for checking in on her!


----------

